# Dayan Guhong Stickerless Review



## itzvince (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys, i just wanted to do a review on the Dayan Guhong (Lone Goose) Stickerless Cube. I don't really see much reviews about it out there so I decided to make one of my own to let you guys know what it's like before you buy it.

the link is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEAStJFZCCE

Please feel free to check out my channel. I'm definitley going to make a lot more reviews on different cubes that the main threads don't really talk about. I like being a guinea pig and buying all these different cubes so be prepared for more reviews coming up. Hope you guys find it helpful for finding out which cubes are right for you! 

My Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/lilboombastix


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 6, 2010)

First: This belongs in the video gallery. Second, you can embed this using the [ youtube ] tags (put the characters after "v=" inside the tags).

Third, I think there have been reviews made about this, but before the questions pop up: This cube is illegal for competitive use.


----------

